

Emoji is dragging us back to the dark ages – and all we can do is smile - ValentineC
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/jonathanjonesblog/2015/may/27/emoji-language-dragging-us-back-to-the-dark-ages-yellow-smiley-face

======
davnicwil
> 72% of 18- to 25-year-olds find it easier to express their feelings in emoji
> pictures than through the written word, according to a survey for Talk Talk
> mobile.

This says it all. Emojis are good for communicating feelings/emotions
succinctly and narrowly, and in pretty run-of-the-mill conversation. I.e.
they're used to quickly get something across like 'that makes me happy' or
'I'm angry about that' without having to write the words each time, which
frankly would be awkward and cumbersome. I suppose the in-person analog is
supplementing speech with body language and facial expression.

I'm fairly sure UX studies have shown for example that ratings systems are
better used when people can rate their feelings toward something via facial
expressions (frown -> smile) than numbers. It's more intuitive and can serve
as a supplement for extra, more detailed, written review information. From
this perspective things like emojis actually augment and advance the power of
a language, rather than being a 'step back'.

In any case, they are _absolutely not_ useful for, or intended for, general
language/communication and I'm pretty surprised that the author seems to be
implying this, or that anyone could think this.

